# Mechanical keyboard suggestions



## akhilc47 (Aug 15, 2014)

I type a lot and play games occasionally. I think tvs gold is a good option. Does it have any KRO or ghosting issues? I play FIFA, FPS games. And my previous kb didn't allow pressing up+left+e+s or something like that... Essentially you can't pass the ball when sprinting diagonally!! Which was really bad in fifa and I had to reconfigure keys... I wanna know if there's any such issues... Also I'd like some other options too...  Is this the only cheap mechanical kb ??... Thanks for reading


----------



## Vyom (Aug 15, 2014)

I use TVS Gold mechanical keyboard, and I find it very comfortable an ergonomic for extended hours of typing and playing. This is the best low cost mechanical keyboard.

About ghosting issue, as per this article: *www.microsoft.com/appliedsciences/antighostingexplained.mspx it is strange to see that I can't press certain set of adjoining keys. For eg: W+S+D, S+E+D and W+E+D. But I can press a set of keys like A+W+E and A+S+E and Q+W+D and with arrow keys.

I have also noticed that I can press maximum number of 8 keys together. Like I can press the keys A+S+D+F+ J+K+L+; but when I press space bar along with these 8 keys, it doesn't work. I can test a key combination for you. But I guess if you want keyboard with zero ghosting issue (I don't know if there is a keyboard like it), you will need to have a big budget.


----------



## akhilc47 (Aug 15, 2014)

I know zero ghosting won't be possible but I just want it to be ok with arrows+W A S D E... Do you play FIFA? If so can you try if diagonal running (two arrow keys+E) and shooting/passing will work (+S /D)?? for eg. ^+<+E+D.... Thanks for the reply


----------



## Vyom (Aug 15, 2014)

I don't play FIFA. But I have completed the game "Mirror's Edge" on this keyboard. Which involved quite some running and jumping and crouching etc...

Following key combinations work:
Two arrows key + E
Two arrows key + E + D
Two arrows key + E + S

But this doesn't work:
Two arrows key + E + D + S


----------



## akhilc47 (Aug 15, 2014)

Great... I need only two arrows +E+S/D... Fifa won't need two arrows +E+S+D... I read somewhere about an HP kb which is mechanical and under 1k!! But couldn't find it anywhere online... Any idea?? Else I'll just go with tvs


----------



## Vyom (Aug 15, 2014)

As per my research I wasn't able to find a good mechanical keyboard under 1k when I needed to buy one. But I got this TVS-e Gold Bharat one in Rs 1600. And been using it for 1.5 yrs atleast.
I don't know if there is any recent mechanical keyboard under 1k, but boy TVS-e Gold Bharat keyboard have sure increased to above 2k on Flipkart. You have to do some research if you want to find it cheaper.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 16, 2014)

akhilc47 said:


> Great... I need only two arrows +E+S/D... Fifa won't need two arrows +E+S+D... I read somewhere about an HP kb which is mechanical and under 1k!! But couldn't find it anywhere online... Any idea?? Else I'll just go with tvs



Yeah that HP has gone out of production, it was quite good when it was available


----------



## akhilc47 (Aug 16, 2014)

One more doubt... Is it really loud compared to normal membrane type keyboards? I saw a few videos but it'd be great if you could share some information on this... I live in a single room in a 3bhk... Do you think it would disturb my flatmates??

Few more things are making me think twice. I don't think I can carry it to work everyday since its pretty heavy. Would it be stupid to buy some membrane type gaming kb around 2k instead of this??


----------



## Vyom (Aug 16, 2014)

Can you even compare the tactile feedback of Mechanical keyboard with a "membrane type gaming kb"?
It does makes noise. The clickity noise is what I love about the KB. If you live alone in the room, it shouldn't disturb anyone.

But if you share your room with a roommate, you would be better off with a non mechanical KB. Of course the keyboard is heavy. That is TVS's specialty.


----------



## akhilc47 (Aug 16, 2014)

Damn!!! Backspace is small!!! I'm so used to big backspace keys... 

- - - Updated - - -

anyway I think I'll try this out.... In FK it's 2150 and ITdepot is selling TVS gold (no Bharath!?) at 1895... Is it the same?? And is there any good shop in Bangalore for buying??


----------



## Vyom (Aug 16, 2014)

Should have shared the link to the kb you found out. No idea about Bangalore.


----------



## akhilc47 (Aug 16, 2014)

IT Depot TVS Gold USB Keyboard price in india Rs.1895. Buy TVS Gold USB Keyboard online : Theitdepot.com

FK TVS-e Gold Bharat USB 2.0 Keyboard - TVS-e: Flipkart.com

Please check these


----------



## Vyom (Aug 16, 2014)

I think IT depot have wrongly mentioned the model name. Even the TVS E site don't have a listing of keyboard which is not the Bharat model.
Pics and specs wise also I see no difference among them. I would recommend to confirm from ITdepot about this confusion.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 16, 2014)

The "Bharat" has a rupee key AFAIK, the other one doesnt..
That is the only difference


----------



## akhilc47 (Aug 16, 2014)

I placed order via ITDepot - 1895-313 (redeem points) = 1582/- 

Thanks a lot guys Vyom and Nerevarine....

I think FK has become terrible... They are selling it at 2150 and still need 90 for shipping!! WTF...


----------



## Vyom (Aug 16, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> The "Bharat" has a rupee key AFAIK, the other one doesnt..
> That is the only difference



I wish it were the only difference. In the specs of ITdepot it does mention "Extended a key for Indian rupee symbol".
So there you go, no difference.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 16, 2014)

akhilc47 said:


> ....
> 
> I think FK has become terrible... They are selling it at 2150 and still need 90 for shipping!! WTF...



It's the retailer who is selling the kb at that price. But I don't blame you for such misunderstanding.


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 16, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Yeah that HP has gone out of production, it was quite good when it was available



I use that cheap HP mechanical keybord in Office. Trust me its much better than any 600-800 buck keyboard out there. They are available in some local shops (Or buy hp oem computer )


----------

